# Safe clean water



## Catastrophy (Mar 19, 2010)

What is the best method of water purification? I would obviously keep water purification pills as a standby, but there must be a better solution for long-term safe clean drinking water.

I realise that almost everyone on this site has probably asked this question, but after my tentative probings and woefully basic computer skills I have been unable to find the necessary information!:surrender:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Usually a good well. I'm not aware of a long term solution here. The common methods all work but the only thing I know of that will be available long term is boiling. There may be some military surplus water treatment stations that have a high volume but I don't know how to latch on to one. Even municiple water supplies rely heavily upon chemicals.

Unless your water supply is heavily polluted in most instances the only water you'll have to purify is drinking water.


----------



## Catastrophy (Mar 19, 2010)

*All's not so well*

Thank you for your advice, unfortunately, due to the fact our home is built on solid clay (we had an extension done to our home and a mini digger couldn't shift the clay!), and coupled with the fact we live on a hill, makes the well option a non-starter. I was hoping for advice on water purification systems, as I've heard they are better than filters.


----------



## Brimso357 (Mar 26, 2010)

For long term water purification, you should use water filter system.

If you buy water filters from any well known manufacturer, then they can last really long and provide clean water. :beercheer: :2thumb:


----------



## foust1012 (Jun 19, 2010)

I got a Berkey system from Home. It is great. I should be able to purify 6000 gallons of water before I have to change the filters. It is a gravity fed system and does not require electricity. I think you will be impressed with this product.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

catastrophy, did you consider splitting your incoming lines between potable and non-potable, then filtering just the potable side? If your water supply is good but not absolutely trustworthy, your shower/bath and toilet would be fine straight from the tap. Your bathroom ('cause that's where you brush your teeth) and kitchen sink can be filtered via a store-bought filter. If the SHTF and you no longer have access to the filters, you can substitute home made charcoal for the commercial filter. Lots of "wild" water is good except for giardiasis and a good filter system will remove it -- even better than chlorine, which will not kill it at drinkable levels.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I would also learn to make a charcoal filter for a SHTF situation. If there were doubt though, I'd still boil human drinking water. And remember - you can brush your teeth at the kitchen sink!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I posted this before, but here's how I did my Berkey. 
The DIY Berkey Water Purifier | Green-Trust.Org
Not my site but they have tons of off-grid info


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> I think I posted this before, but here's how I did my Berkey.
> The DIY Berkey Water Purifier | Green-Trust.Org
> Not my site but they have tons of off-grid info


 I noticed the website in your avatar, is this your site and if so why don't you do a short post on your endeavors to use cooking oil in your vehicle. Very interesting, putting a VW diesel in a Samuri, very nice looking rig in photo.
BB


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I noticed the website in your avatar, is this your site and if so why don't you do a short post on your endeavors to use cooking oil in your vehicle. Very interesting, putting a VW diesel in a Samuri, very nice looking rig in photo.
> BB


Thanks. I did post about some of it in the bov section but it's been awhile. It seams more guys are interested in the home made welder / genset. I need to update the blog. I did most of my home heating with wvo last winter. If the SHTF fuel might dry up but there's going to be plenty of vegetable oil behind every diner.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

*Safe, clean water*

PUR, the manufacturer of water filtration systems has a product developed for emerging 3rd world settings. Its' called the 'Purifier of Water' system, it comes packaged in a foil packet, 'about the size of a ketchup packet', one single use packet will completely render the worst water = into potable drinking water. It uses the mechanical process of FLOCCULATION, one packet will produce 2.5gallons in 30minutes, repeated testing from independent laboratories consistently produce drinking 'cleaner' than most of the bottled water people buy everyday. This is an amazing product, if you shop around on the internet, you should be able to find it for about $.70 per packet. I have used it and it is amazing to see it work, I still use my own design = activated charcoal/filter media in a portable filter container 'just to be safe' and I finish my water with a SteriPEN. I have also drunk water from the PUR treatment alone with ZERO side effects, but with my wife & 2 children I don't take chances.


----------

